# IDE Netbeans und Eclipse



## Benji93 (9. Mrz 2017)

Hallo ich habe ne Frage ich mach grad einen Online-Kurs und muss dort über Eclipse programmieren muss aber in der Schule Netbeans programmieren. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten oder ist des vom Programmcode gleich?


----------



## looparda (9. Mrz 2017)

Die IDE ist erstmal egal für "standard" Java. Das ist so als ob man lieber mit Füller oder Kugelschreiber schreibt - die Buchstaben bleiben die gleichen.

Bei der GUI Programmierung greifen die IDE teilweise stark ein und generieren Code für dich. Da muss man sich an die jeweilige IDE gewöhnen und herausfinden was man lieber hat. Das lässt sich jedoch auch ausstellen, wenn man lieber alles selbst schreiben möchte.


----------

